# dwm install



## DemoDoG (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it possible to install dwm from the ports tree source without installing the whole ports tree (if that's the only app I need to build from ports)?


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 27, 2011)

What I meant is if it's possible to take the dwm source from the ports tree and do a *make install* that puts everything where FreeBSD wants it without having to install the whole ports tree.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 27, 2011)

You can download the source from the official site and run a 
	
	



```
make install
```
 if you don't want the ports tree.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 27, 2011)

But that doesn't play nice with ports.  It probably won't put files in the right places, doesn't register as a port, and it won't deinstall that way.  A package would be better.


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I guessed that it won't put files where they are supposed to be. Well, might as well download the whole damn tree. Would be a nice feature if you could download just a folder in the ports tree 

package is unfortunately not working since the only way to do settings in dwm is via sourcecode :e


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 28, 2011)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> Yeah I guessed that it wont put files where they are supposed to be. well that the heck might as well download the whole damn tree. would be a nice feature if you could download just a folder in the portstree



You might be able to get just a couple of collections.  See /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile.  You'd need ports-base plus x11-wm, assuming all the dependencies are already installed.

If there is a copy of the ports tree on another machine, you can save time by rsyncing it to the new one.


----------



## DemoDoG (Nov 12, 2013)

Now that there is a working package installer in FreeBSD, I don't want to use ports at all anymore and then this problem occurs again that dwm cant be configured when installed as package   Has anyone tried installing it directly from developers source without using ports? Any problems with .xinitrc / Xorg to make it work?


----------

